# FP1 Data Drops



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Never had any issues with data drops on my Charge, but since using Fp1, I'm getting a ton of them. Seems whenever I start Facebook, the data drops, no 4g/3g, just the cell signal bars. Pretty aggravating.

Currently running Tweaked 2.2, tonsit and Ext4


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I get them a bunch when I switch from wifi to cell data. Sometimes I have to go in and manually cycle data to get it back, even when I have the icon.

I've seen a theory that they are trying to mask the phone's data problems by auto-cycling data when there is a data issue. It's as good a theory as any I've seen.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

I almost never use WiFi and over the weekend it basically made my phone totally unusable and I can see the cell tower out the window. Even my wife is telling me to get rid of the POS Charge, but I don't have cash sitting around for an off contract upgrade oh well cry on my beer I guess


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I feel you. I'm taking the money I've been saving for a Nexus 7 to apply to a new phone. Thinking about picking up a Nexus or Rezound off of Swappa to hold me over until next year.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

i frequently get the "no data connection" when accessing FB (whether on WiFi or mobile data).

what kernel are you using?


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

have been trying to figure out this issue for the past month. even after going back to a nandroid from last month, its still happening. has to be verizon. stopped by the store to pick up a new sim, still no go. unless its an app. can someone find anything in a log cat?


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

btw, this is also happening on eclipse w/pbj.


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

I too have been having the same issue now for about two weeks. however 98% of the time it is only face-book that will not load I can go directly from a "Connection lost tap to retry screen" on face-book. to searching on google with the browser and no problems. I've un-installed facebook and re-installed it twice...no help...and once in awhile, I'll have to manually update the weather widget....I'm thinking it is totally 4G related as my wife still has a 3G phone and she has no problems even when I can't connect. and I think it is verizon as well because this started happening right after they upgraded my area's 4G connection. don't know for sure though but sometimes it can be quite annoying...


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

reverted to stock fp1 kernel, rfs. so far no disconnects. will post an update tomorrow


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

I went back to stock and it is still happening. Mostly FB yes, but I do get the issue with google search as well.


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

normally it tends to happen to everything data related. just facebook is almost an automatic data dropper. anyways, after reverting to rfs and odining stock kernel, i wiped and flashed eclipse. been running since yesterday without data drop. i'm beginning to wonder if battery calibrator has anything to do with the data drop, as i havent installed that yet but installed everything else i normally would. too scared to try 

edit:
been over a day, and the data drops just came back


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

[sub]Did you ever see the issue prior to FP1 where instead of data dropping you would see the upload arrow active, but nothing from the down arrow so no data actually downloading? I use to have this quite a bit so even though data didn't drop you would end up having to cycle data manually to get anything to download.[/sub]

It seems to me ever since the FP1 update instead of having this issue it now drops data and does the cycling of the radio automatically. I am thinking it is either something from the FP1 update that does this on purpose if it is having some type of network connectivity issues or it could be something on Verizon's network.


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

seems like its happening everywhere, and not just the charge. http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon/177971-verizon-4g-data-drops-socal-phone-network.html
and here also http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-razr-maxx/211498-does-your-4g-ever-drop-few-seconds-couple-minutes-4.html


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I finally called Verizon and they looked at some settings and had me change one setting that they thought was necessary.

Settings
Wireless & Networks
Mobile networks
global data roaming access - they had me select allow access for all trips. It had been set to Deny Data Roaming Access. They indicated that this was a no cost option as long as I don't leave the US.

They also had me clear the browser cache and cookie data and re-boot

We'll see how that works, but the tech gave me her e-mail to report back direct to her on more problems.

They also asked what I thought of the service and equipment and I told her it was over priced and the Charge was a POS that Samsung has abandoned


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Droidianslip said:


> Well I finally called Verizon and they looked at some settings and had me change one setting that they thought was necessary.
> 
> Settings
> Wireless & Networks
> ...


you see, had you said, "I love it, it's the best device out there", then perhaps they'll continue to support it and show it some love.... just sayin' - you can attract more flies with honey than with vinegar....


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

I doubt those changes are going to do you any good, but hey whatever makes Verizon happy. Also, be careful if you are close to any boarders. I live a few hours away from Canada and I have heard of people getting close to the boarder and connecting to Canadian towers on the U.S. side and getting some pretty ridiculous data roaming charges.

When I called in to Verizon with the same type of issues they ended up opening a network ticket and after about two weeks they said there was no issues and that it must be my phone. They did say they found some packets of data that were stuck in the system that they released, but they acknowledged that it probably wouldn't change anything. Funny thing was that the frozen packets of data must have been some picture messages that I had sent weeks earlier because everyone I sent it to all of sudden started getting them weeks after I originally sent it.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

All I can say is that the data drops are gone and 4g is solid for two days now - in a week or so I'll let them claim victory, otherwise very skeptical!


----------



## 666 (Aug 31, 2011)

This is so annoying, especially since my router broke and I have to use my charger to tether. I made a thread about this a while ago but yeah I was beginning to wonder if it was only happening to me before this thread. Makes it very frustrating watching live streams/videos on tether. I'm also on FP1 radios I think with PBJ kernal and tweaked.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Well for two days it was solid using the Stock rooted Fp1 rom. I switched back to Tweaked 2.2, PBJ, Ext4 and just had a data drop going to FB. So it may just be a sugar pill


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Droidianslip said:


> Well for two days it was solid using the Stock rooted Fp1 rom. I switched back to Tweaked 2.2, PBJ, Ext4 and just had a data drop going to FB. So it may just be a sugar pill


Drat. Maybe try it with rfs/stock kernel?


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> Drat. Maybe try it with rfs/stock kernel?


Ya that is what I'm thinking too, but I'll give it a couple days first. I have till march to before I toss this phone through a wall


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

it's a known issue with verizon. after going back and forth with their PR dept and with very high level engineers, looks like i'm gettin us a new firmware patch  see below for anyone who's still holding on to this dinosaur.



*Hess, John A ✆* [email protected] 
10:40 AM (0 minutes ago) 






*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]​**[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]​*to me 











*Corrected Issues:*
*1) * A software change was made to support the latest requirement for eHRPD to HRPD fallback
*2) * A software change was made to support the latest requirement for IPV6 in EHRPD
*3) * A software change was made to address an issue causing a audio screeching sound to be heard when users have an active application playing in the back ground and you receive and answer an incoming call
*4) * A software change was made to address an issue that was causing a continuous noise or notification tone to be heard that started during a phone power up and would not stop until you pulled down the status bar in some rare cases
*5) * A software change was made to the calculations used for determining what is displayed to better reflect the signal available.
*6) * A software change was made to address an issue causing the device to drop down to 3G service earlier then it should in some cases
*7) * A software change was made to address an issue causing devices to show no signal and roaming when a specific PRL file (I5103) is loaded on the device

John A. Hess 
Solutions Engineer - SoCal 
*Veri**z**on Wireless*
858-204-5257 mobile
[email protected]
Wireless Data Technical Support 24 Hour Helpline - 800.922.0204
For Online Support, please visit: <http://dts.vzw.com/>
*Ohan Filian* |*Manager, Marketing Operations*| Verizon Wireless 
(O) 949.286.6624* |* (M) 949-633-8030* |*15505 Sand Canyon Ave, E2, Irvine, CA 92618* |*


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there pictures? If so I can't see them. :\


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopefully this is fp5

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

froyobaggins said:


> it's a known issue with verizon. after going back and forth with their PR dept and with very high level engineers, looks like i'm gettin us a new firmware patch  see below for anyone who's still holding on to this dinosaur.
> 
> 
> *Hess, John A ✆* [email protected]
> ...


Mr. Baggins, lets hope the update works better than the update they but out for the Bionic and as to this phone being a dinosaur, yep it is and I get the joy of hanging on to it for at least 7 more months.

Well I'm back to stock and yesterday the phone was basically unusable. Was trying to get a picture of a someones hair style to show my daughter and I almost flushed the phone. Of course today it is working just fine - crap


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I guess I don't have to worry about the Charge, VZW is replacing it under warranty despite being out of warranty with an LG Spectrum. Tried to get them to give me a Nexus, but no joy. No change to my upgrade date so if the LG is a POS I'll only have 7 months to hate it.


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

how shameless that they still flaunt it in their stores.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Droidianslip said:


> Well I guess I don't have to worry about the Charge, VZW is replacing it under warranty despite being out of warranty with an LG Spectrum. Tried to get them to give me a Nexus, but no joy. No change to my upgrade date so if the LG is a POS I'll only have 7 months to hate it.


A good friend of mine has the Spectrum. It's some serious hardware, but it needs some software love. The general feel in that community right now is that everyone is waiting for official ICS to drop to get to any serious work. Nitro has one, and he's said he'll be bringing Eclipse to it when official ICS comes, so you'll at least have that.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya not a lot of software love with the Spctrum - was reading yesterday on stuff and Nitro does have a 2.3.6 Eclipse rom for it, but 4.0 is due very shortly to it. I've also ready the reviews about some of the software bobbles, but no phone is perfect. As long as it works I'll be good, if it doesn't I know who to call. When they looked at how long I've been a Verizon customer and what my monthly bill is at it didn't take them long to realize they better do something. When I told them sending me another Charge wasn't going to work, it got real quite.

Friend of mine is an LG Rep so at least I can yell at him also, one more day of being un-charged


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I've had the Spectrum for a couple days now and one thing I gotta say is the screen is really nice and bright, surprisingly sharp. Back to the data drop issue, the Spec is having the same problem, VZW switched SIM's and that didn't help, we looked at signal strength and it was considered low at -105dbm, he went to put in a network trouble ticket but found no other problems being reported in the area, so they made the decision to replace the hardware again - this time with a Droid Razr. I guess if I keep this up eventually I'll be at either a gnex or an Siii - I just want a phone that works.

PS there were no data issues at all in CDMA only mode.

PPS - this is one way to get ICS and JB Leaks


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got a text from my mother tonight....she is having the same issue with her thunderbolt. seems all other internet based apps work fine except for face-book. I'm thinking that either verizon themselves or face-book is having an issue. who know's kind of a weird deal. but alot of first gen 4g devices are having issues with it thats for sure.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm getting the data drops from all the internet based apps, basically anything hitting data, Tapatalk, Facebook, Google Search, Maps, just to name a few. With the spec getting replaced tomorrow, I switched to 3g just so the phone would be usable. For me it is a new event after having the Charge for over a year, then as soon as FP1 comes out I start having trouble


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep thats when it started for me too. FP1 otherwise had no problems with data drops...I don't know all my other internet stuff seems to work fine at the moment I hope it doesn't quit, well I guess even if it does I won't have to deal with it long I'll be ordering mine and my wifes sgsIII's Wensday....whoo hoo...lol
hopefully FP5 will fix the issue for the charge though..I will still have it for a backup phone and of course to play around with....


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Well got my Razr yesterday and have to say so far data drops are gone completely. I can even get a GPS lock sitting in my office in the house, something the Charge never was able to do and I'm talking locked in few seconds. So all I can point to is phone hardware being the problem (firmware might be part of the problem too but!).


----------

